# 14 Yr Old ND Girl Murdered Skateboarding Home



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Right here in Fargo, ND.
By a Feral Animal.... Import the 3rd world, get the 3rd world.









Victim / Perp

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/0 ... eboarding/

North Dakota - A 14-year-old Fargo girl was brutally murdered by a complete stranger while she was out skateboarding last Friday.

Daisy "Jupiter" Paulsen was skateboarding from her father's house to her mother's house on Friday morning when 23-year-old Arthur Prince Kollie violently attacked the young teen.
According to court documents, Kollie was on probation for a 2017 conviction for simple assault.

On May 7, 2021, Kollie also pleaded guilty to discharging a firearm within city limits, possessing a firearm as a felon and possessing drug paraphernalia, Inforum reported.
The stabbing, which took place at a Fargo strip mall located on 4340 13th Ave S, was caught on surveillance video.
The teen girl underwent surgery but succumbed to her injuries and died on Tuesday, her father said.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

the rest of the country has NO IDEA what we put up with in the SOUTH every day with these people. Not all of them... there are some that are good as gold... but 60% of them aren't worth killing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What a waste of oxygen. We need to stop giving people 13 chances. 2-3 chances at most.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bullet between the eyes and they will not be repeat offenders.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Agreed with all comments.
I favor Swift justice, fast litigation & appeal process, and firing squads. Pubic executions should be brought back.
The amount of violent crime caused by 6% of the populace in the nation has reached levels of insanity...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We have become way to soft. We are now a nation of mostly panty waist people. Even the guys who think they are tough guys. Everything is touchy Feely and we even pamper prisoners. While on duty at our county fair a jailer introduced me to ten prisoners she brought to the fair alone. A murderer in for life doesn't need vocation classes. They need to be thrown in a cell and fed through a hole. Its prison not a spa.
You hear of criminals running drug rings from prison. They wouldn't be capable of that if we treated them like real criminals. They get better health care than many working people.

We could save money by having free psychological services for the continuously offended. The only people you can critique these days are white heterosexual biological males. Even comedians are running out of ideas because even humor triggers tinkerbells. I am part Norwegian, but Norwegian jokes are some of my favorite. My father in law was Norwegian and for his birthday one year we gave him a book of 101 Norwegian jokes. Ill give you an example that would trigger a tinkerbell, but you will have to insert the demographic of your choice so I don't hurt anyone's feelers. 90% of ___________ say sex is best in the shower. The other 10% haven't been to prison yet. Prisons are soft because America has become soft. I think it isn't an accident, but purposely constructed by the left. However the left that constructed this is not soft or tolerant, they would kill you if given a that choice. Hateful people.

They showcased their psychopathic hate when Trump won in 2016 and 2020.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why did they do away with chain gangs? Prisoners should be working 12 hour days, 6 days a week, 52 days a year. Learn a trade and work ethic and come out of the system not wanting to go back.

I agree, we need more public hangings and physical castrations of sex offenders.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

He needs an anti crime injection.


----------

